# curious



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so i am hoping in the near future that i will be getting a new AR in .308 or .300 black out

never owned either caliber before and i was just curious as to what the best twist rate would be for either of these calibers

i would like one that could shoot a variety of ammo and still maintain good accuracy out to a couple hundred yards

so i was hoping those of you more in the know than me on these two calibers would be able to enlighten me

thanks in advance for your input


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

The 300 blk was designed for a suppressor if I am not mistaken and offers lighter bullets as well as the sub sonic ones. If I had to pick between a 300 blk and 7.62x39 I would get the second one. Everyone knows a 308 is very effective and has a large variety of ammo. But between a 300 blk and 308 I would go 308. Better yet because I know you have some ar's get a 300 upper and a 308! Momma will love that idea!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i thought it as designed for use with suppressors

which is why its on my list of possibilities

suppressors are now legal here in Mn

so if i were to get it it gives me a great reason to get a suppressor too

also kind of leaning towards an AR pistol in .300 black out

since it would be a pistol i could legally carry it with my permit 

ya she would be tickled pink with that idea

she thinks i have enough already,i dont think so but she does


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The boys at Sierra Bullets have always been an outstanding resource for me when it comes to ballistics and performance. Toll free: 800-223-8799 or online tech support at this link: http://www.sierrabullets.com/ask-sierra/talk-to-a-tech/

I like the idea of both, too - especially the .300 BLK with a 220-grain round nose plodding along at sub-sonic velocity, suppressed and ......thump! Out of nowhere.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Most 300 BLK's have a 1:7 or 1:8 twist and can handle a variety of bullet weights. My 300 BLK has a 1:6 and is fond of 125 grain Sierra TMK's for supersonic, and 208 grain Hornady Match for sub sonic. I don't run a suppressor. So sub sonics will not cycle the action properly or at all. If you are not running a suppressor, you can run an adjustable gas block and turn it up for the subs/down for supers. But whats the point. I love the cartridge. It has potential either way. If you can afford a can, then by all means run one. But this round also runs well in super sonic and I have laid down coyotes out to 120 yards graveyard dead. The only issue I have had, was the non-cannelured bullets tend to move during cycling. You need to crimp them in pretty tight with a Lee factory crimp die. But this hasn't affected the accuracy at all. A bit more on the sub sonics: they shoot super accurate but are not intended for beyond 100 yards. More of an up close round, say optimum from 40 to 70. But they are one hole groups, and even without a can, the report is very much like a 22 long rifle. It's just a really fun round to play with. It has limits, but if you're not planning to go long, I would definitely look into it. As for twist rate, a 1:7 should suit your needs just fine.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

If you really want "couple hundred yards" throw out the .300blk. It is designed for sub-200 yard suppressed shooting. Beyond 200 you will be disappointed. All the ones I've fired were no good beyond that. Those rifles were 16" bbls and one was an 18". It was fun as anything out of my buddies SBR with an AAC can on it. I look at it more as a fad caliber like 6.8 was but IF you have a suppressor it is a good one to consider. I highly recommend you go .308 for a few reason, most notably versatility. And what makes you want to do an AR? They are nice but there is VERY little standardization in .308 ARs. If I'm shooting .308 with a purpose, it is either in a Springfield M1A or a bolt gun.

Mmmmmm M1A...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Black Creek, GA - Daniel Defense-engineer and manufacturer of the world's finest firearms, precision rail systems, and accessories- announced yesterday that it has added the DDM4 300S to its offering of Short Barreled Rifles.

The 300S was designed for those demanding a high-performance, short barrel rifle chambered in the versatile 300 Blackout cartridge. Built around a 10.3″ Strength-to-Weight profile barrel, the 300S uses standard 5.56 bolts and magazines to deliver .30 caliber projectiles with greater muzzle energy than comparable 5.56mm platforms. The increasingly popular 300 Blackout cartridge has proven itself to be extremely efficient in short barrel rifles, yielding superior ballistics over the venerable 7.62×39 cartridge.

With a wide variety of factory ammunition made for everything from home defense, target shooting, hunting, suppressed operation, and tactical applications, the 300S is capable of delivering exceptional performance from a compact, fast-handling package.

The DDM4 300S is available for purchase from authorized Daniel Defense dealers or directly from Daniel Defense. MSRP for the 300S is $1749.00


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, if you already have a couple of AR platforms why not just buy upper assemblies? especially the 300 blackout.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> "- Daniel Defense-engineer and manufacturer of the world's finest firearms, precision rail systems, and accessories"
> 
> That's debatable......


Agreed. A torture test video proves nothing until everyone else does it too, and fails.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 300blk and am looking at a 308 now or 6.5 creedmore.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

308 ammo and components are everywhere. I see people searching for brass and bullets for the 300 regularly. I think it's here to stay, but will never reach the popularity or availability of the 308. If it's really important to you to have a supressor then start collecting components now.
To answer your twist question though a 308 would normally have s 1-10 twist while a 300aacblack would be 1-8


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Tim, if you already have a couple of AR platforms why not just buy upper assemblies? especially the 300 blackout.


Ed, never thought of that,but thats a great idea

it would be a lot cheaper to go that route

plus i could also get a 7.69x39 upper and use the same lower yet

make the most use out of one lower


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats what I am planning on doing Tim, you can get 2 complete uppers for the price of a complete rifle. hell thats what the platform was made for, well IMO lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i am so glad you brought that to my attention

dont know why i didnt think about it my self

i agree that that is what the platform is for


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

short, thanks for the info

do you know the web sites these are on?

i want to check into them,maybe the wife and boys will get me a couple of new uppers for my 50th bday in february

i could scavange the bcg's and lowers from two of my AR rifles and and have three in differant calibers


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all 3 of the ones i own are made by different manufacturers

it started out as just trying to see the differences in quality control

by far my RRA is the best of the three

the fit and finish,the trigger,the out of the box accuracy etc is much better on that one than the others

even better than my colt


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what short said

as leadhead listed, the list change daily so you have to keep checking

http://palmettostatearmory.com/ar-15-05/barreled-upper-assemblies.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at Jsesurplus.com.


----------

